# Guess Why She Calls Herself "tridevil"



## Luddly Neddite

Jasmine Tridevil adds third breast in bid to become reality TV star Daily Mail Online










Udderly ridiculous.

Oh well. Different strokes and all that.


----------



## R.D.

Just to be on the boob tube?


----------



## Harry Dresden




----------



## Mertex

Er, not appealing.....maybe we need a male's viewpoint.....


----------



## Pennywise

Gross. She'll have quite a nice scar and sagging floppy chesticles once she comes to her senses and has that shit removed.


----------



## Desperado

Nothing but an phony attention whore 
Jasmine Tridevil Hoax Exposed: Third Boob Is a Fake!
Jasmine Tridevil Hoax Exposed Third Boob Is a Fake - The Hollywood Gossip


----------



## Pennywise

Desperado said:


> Nothing but an phony attention whore
> Jasmine Tridevil Hoax Exposed: Third Boob Is a Fake!
> Jasmine Tridevil Hoax Exposed Third Boob Is a Fake - The Hollywood Gossip


The other two look fake as well. Rather than perpetrate hoaxes, she might better spend her time doing ab crunches and laying off the Skittles.


----------



## skye

Now she really looks like a cow.


----------



## skye

Desperado said:


> Nothing but an phony attention whore
> Jasmine Tridevil Hoax Exposed: Third Boob Is a Fake!
> Jasmine Tridevil Hoax Exposed Third Boob Is a Fake - The Hollywood Gossip



I have never understood this need for tit!

Never, I mean it!

More than a handful is a waste!


----------



## WelfareQueen

Mertex said:


> Er, not appealing.....maybe we need a male's viewpoint.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Because she has a fake tit?

Jasmine Tridevil Hoax Exposed Third Boob Is a Fake - The Hollywood Gossip


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jasmine Tridevil adds third breast in bid to become reality TV star Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Udderly ridiculous.
> 
> Oh well. Different strokes and all that.



Oh shucks. She lied. 
Three breasted Jasmine Tridevil is massage therapist and self-proclaimed hoaxer Daily Mail Online

But, it gets even better. ^^

Some people are just plain weird.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Desperado said:


> Nothing but an phony attention whore
> Jasmine Tridevil Hoax Exposed: Third Boob Is a Fake!
> Jasmine Tridevil Hoax Exposed Third Boob Is a Fake - The Hollywood Gossip



Thanks. 

Really weird that so many women buy bags of goo and have them implanted in their chests.

Its like men don't know they're not real. 










Or don't care. 

Strange obsession.


----------



## skye

It is an obsession. ^^^

You tell me  if  this freak here below is sane!!!! Bloody hell  !!!!!.... she should have a tit implanted  into her craneal cavity! Lord  gives us  all some understanding!


----------



## Quantum Windbag

skye said:


> It is an obsession. ^^^
> 
> You tell me  if  this freak here below is sane!!!! Bloody hell  !!!!!.... she should have a tit implanted  into her craneal cavity! Lord  gives us  all some understanding!



She got rich off those boobs, that seems pretty sane to me.


----------



## skye

Quantum Windbag said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an obsession. ^^^
> 
> You tell me  if  this freak here below is sane!!!! Bloody hell  !!!!!.... she should have a tit implanted  into her craneal cavity! Lord  gives us  all some understanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got rich off those boobs, that seems pretty sane to me.
Click to expand...



I am sure that is not so good for your backbone.

I mean .... can you imagine the pain of carrying all that extra weight ... one wonders.....can she walk at all without falling into her face?


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jasmine Tridevil adds third breast in bid to become reality TV star Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Udderly ridiculous.
> 
> Oh well. Different strokes and all that.



Ha-ha!  That is hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> It is an obsession. ^^^
> 
> You tell me  if  this freak here below is sane!!!! Bloody hell  !!!!!.... she should have a tit implanted  into her craneal cavity! Lord  gives us  all some understanding!


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an obsession. ^^^
> 
> You tell me  if  this freak here below is sane!!!! Bloody hell  !!!!!.... she should have a tit implanted  into her craneal cavity! Lord  gives us  all some understanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got rich off those boobs, that seems pretty sane to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that is not so good for your backbone.
> 
> I mean .... can you imagine the pain of carrying all that extra weight ... one wonders.....can she walk at all without falling into her face?
Click to expand...

She'd bounce right back if she did.


----------



## Mertex

skye said:


> It is an obsession. ^^^
> 
> You tell me  if  this freak here below is sane!!!! Bloody hell  !!!!!.... she should have a tit implanted  into her craneal cavity! Lord  gives us  all some understanding!




Well, she probably thinks if "Double FF's" get so much attention, I'll just have to have "Triple ZZ's"..............they actually look like balloons.  ''

Surely that's photoshopped.....no doctor would do such a think.....amirite?


----------



## ChrisL

It looks PAINFUL!  How can she even walk with all of that weight in the front without her breast muscles, shoulder muscles and back muscles killing her?  OMG.


----------



## ChrisL

Doesn't the girl in the OP look like a young Maria Conchita Gonzalez?  Minus the third booby of course.


----------



## Stephanie

Gossiping old hen needs a life


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an obsession. ^^^
> 
> You tell me  if  this freak here below is sane!!!! Bloody hell  !!!!!.... she should have a tit implanted  into her craneal cavity! Lord  gives us  all some understanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she probably thinks if "Double FF's" get so much attention, I'll just have to have "Triple ZZ's"..............they actually look like balloons.  ''
> 
> Surely that's photoshopped.....no doctor would do such a think.....amirite?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  I've seen some pretty large breasts, but THOSE are just . . .  I don't even know, LOL!  I don't know why anyone would want those and I don't know why any doctor wouldn't have her committed.


----------



## Moonglow

Three boobs,,,wahoo! More to love...The problem arises when she has two twats.....


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Three boobs,,,wahoo! More to love...The problem arises when she has two twats.....



You are a sick man.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three boobs,,,wahoo! More to love...The problem arises when she has two twats.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a sick man.
Click to expand...

Somebody has to be...


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an obsession. ^^^
> 
> You tell me  if  this freak here below is sane!!!! Bloody hell  !!!!!.... she should have a tit implanted  into her craneal cavity! Lord  gives us  all some understanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she probably thinks if "Double FF's" get so much attention, I'll just have to have "Triple ZZ's"..............they actually look like balloons.  ''
> 
> Surely that's photoshopped.....no doctor would do such a think.....amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I've seen some pretty large breasts, but THOSE are just . . .  I don't even know, LOL!  I don't know why anyone would want those and I don't know why any doctor wouldn't have her committed.
Click to expand...

I've seen bigger..there was a porn actress in the 1970-80's with bigger natural boobs..


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an obsession. ^^^
> 
> You tell me  if  this freak here below is sane!!!! Bloody hell  !!!!!.... she should have a tit implanted  into her craneal cavity! Lord  gives us  all some understanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she probably thinks if "Double FF's" get so much attention, I'll just have to have "Triple ZZ's"..............they actually look like balloons.  ''
> 
> Surely that's photoshopped.....no doctor would do such a think.....amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I've seen some pretty large breasts, but THOSE are just . . .  I don't even know, LOL!  I don't know why anyone would want those and I don't know why any doctor wouldn't have her committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen bigger..there was a porn actress in the 1970-80's with bigger natural boobs..
Click to expand...


Natural or not, that looks silly.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Doesn't the girl in the OP look like a young Maria Conchita Gonzalez?  Minus the third booby of course.


the Octomom?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an obsession. ^^^
> 
> You tell me  if  this freak here below is sane!!!! Bloody hell  !!!!!.... she should have a tit implanted  into her craneal cavity! Lord  gives us  all some understanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she probably thinks if "Double FF's" get so much attention, I'll just have to have "Triple ZZ's"..............they actually look like balloons.  ''
> 
> Surely that's photoshopped.....no doctor would do such a think.....amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I've seen some pretty large breasts, but THOSE are just . . .  I don't even know, LOL!  I don't know why anyone would want those and I don't know why any doctor wouldn't have her committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen bigger..there was a porn actress in the 1970-80's with bigger natural boobs..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Natural or not, that looks silly.
Click to expand...

I've seen guys with two wieners also..It's a freak show!


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an obsession. ^^^
> 
> You tell me  if  this freak here below is sane!!!! Bloody hell  !!!!!.... she should have a tit implanted  into her craneal cavity! Lord  gives us  all some understanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she probably thinks if "Double FF's" get so much attention, I'll just have to have "Triple ZZ's"..............they actually look like balloons.  ''
> 
> Surely that's photoshopped.....no doctor would do such a think.....amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I've seen some pretty large breasts, but THOSE are just . . .  I don't even know, LOL!  I don't know why anyone would want those and I don't know why any doctor wouldn't have her committed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen bigger..there was a porn actress in the 1970-80's with bigger natural boobs..
Click to expand...


Come on....nobody could be bigger than that.  Is that her cell phone behind her legs, between her legs?


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the girl in the OP look like a young Maria Conchita Gonzalez?  Minus the third booby of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Octomom?
Click to expand...


No, she's an actress.  Haven't you ever seen the movie Colors?  

Oh, oops, it's Maria Conchita Alonso, not Gonzalez.  Lol!


----------



## skye

behead the bitch

LOL
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

joking my darlinks....


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> behead the bitch
> 
> LOL
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> joking my darlinks....



Her boobs are so big, none of the men would even notice!


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> behead the bitch
> 
> LOL
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> joking my darlinks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her boobs are so big, none of the men would even notice!
Click to expand...



Behead the tits too  ........bwahaaaaaaaaaa.....

I mean how disgusting is that huh?


----------



## Moonglow

From what I understand the fake large boobs have considerably a lot less feeling sense, so you can torture those balloons and she'll hardly notice..


----------



## ChrisL

I don't care that much about them.  She just looks like a freak, but if that's what floats her boat, whatever.  I tend to think people like that have some serious issues with self esteem and mental stability though.  Just my opinion.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> I don't care that much about them.  She just looks like a freak, but if that's what floats her boat, whatever.  I tend to think people like that have some serious issues with self esteem and mental stability though.  Just my opinion.



I agree ... and if that doesn't float her boat  ....well...nothing will float it!  omg I'm peeing here!!!


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care that much about them.  She just looks like a freak, but if that's what floats her boat, whatever.  I tend to think people like that have some serious issues with self esteem and mental stability though.  Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree ... and if that doesn't float her boat  ....well...nothing will float it!  omg I'm peeing here!!!
Click to expand...


 Booby buoys.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> From what I understand the fake large boobs have considerably a lot less feeling sense, so you can torture those balloons and she'll hardly notice..




Well, they do kind of resemble punching bags.  Lol.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

​


----------



## ChrisL

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ​



Lol!  It looks so unnatural.  Like somebody glued 2 balls to her chest.  Her chest is skin and bones and then all the sudden, BOOBIES out of nowhere!   Obviously she was meant to be a B cup, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that.  Why do these women feel the need to walk around looking like caricatures I don't know.  They must be incredibly insecure about their natural bodies.  

Really, the woman above is just gorgeous.  I don't really think she needed to add those huge melons, and the only "attention" she's getting from having those may not be the type of attention that she wishes to receive.   

The sad part is that I'll bet a lot of women are never going to be happy with their bodies or what they look like.  They'll see another woman who is better looking or has bigger boobs eventually, and then they'll want even MORE surgery on their bodies.  Sad, when you think about it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jasmine Tridevil adds third breast in bid to become reality TV star Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Udderly ridiculous.
> 
> Oh well. Different strokes and all that.



(blinks rapidly) Please tell me that's photoshop  Someone watch "Total Recall" too many times?


----------



## chikenwing

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jasmine Tridevil adds third breast in bid to become reality TV star Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Udderly ridiculous.
> 
> Oh well. Different strokes and all that.



Should have been on her back for slow dancing


----------



## Mad Scientist

Mertex said:


> Er, not appealing.....maybe we need a male's viewpoint.....


She should have just put two more on her back!


----------



## ChrisL

I'm willing to bet that some women are going to actually go out and have this done.


----------



## boedicca

The tri-boob must want to be in the next remake of Total Recall!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Have to wonder where she got it done. You'd think it wouldn't be permitted by American plastic surgeons' ethic boards turning human beings into chimeras.


----------

